# inseparable phone



## petite43110 (Sep 6, 2013)

My husband and his phone seemed to be inseparable. He always carry it with him and from time to time go use the toilet. There were time he act like he is so surprised whenever I walk in close him by surprise and I could see on his face he is scrambling around to close something I am not sure what. I had been trying to keep myself cool but sometimes it is a bit too much and my feeling tells me something is wrong. I confronted him - I wasn't yelling but had a firm voice of a mad person and told him about what I observed. Did not turn out into a good conversation other than him somewhat yelling at me telling me I am an A**. I told him not to yell coz I don't want the children to hear but he just kept on going. 

I do not want to snoop on what he does but was I wrong in asking him upfront what was going on?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

He doesn't want you to see the text messages from his main squeeze.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a big huge red flag and you need to investigate further.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You need to go into Lieutenant Columbo mode and start analyzing the call history and texting history on your cell phone bill!

Therein may lie your answer! Where there's smoke ~ there's usually the presence of fire!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Experienced that . He's hiding something . Porn ? Text messages ? Secret calls ? Dont bother asking . You wont get the truth from his mouth . His aggression is just like my ex , trying to scare you off . In my case , my ex used that same tactics , knowing i dont want the kids to hear , he shouted louder . Watch out . He may try to hit you to get you to back off . My ex did , even in front of the kids .


----------



## truster (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm sure that you would *never* think your husband would cheat, but.. so did the rest of us who have dealt with infidelity. This is a huge, huge, HUGE red flag.

Don't confront without evidence.. he'll never admit, and take greater pains to hide. Go hit up the Coping With Infidelity forum and take in all the stories there (and advice in the 'Standard Evidence Post' thread). You'll consistently see phone-guarding and other behavior that occurs with every betrayal. I think you'll find evidence if you look, and then it's up to as to whether to take it to a lawyer or put yourself through more.

Good luck.. I hope things work out well for you.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Read this:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## jc0187 (Feb 16, 2013)

petite43110 said:


> My husband and his phone seemed to be inseparable. He always carry it with him and from time to time go use the toilet. There were time he act like he is so surprised whenever I walk in close him by surprise and I could see on his face he is scrambling around to close something I am not sure what. I had been trying to keep myself cool but sometimes it is a bit too much and my feeling tells me something is wrong. I confronted him - I wasn't yelling but had a firm voice of a mad person and told him about what I observed. Did not turn out into a good conversation other than him somewhat yelling at me telling me I am an A**. I told him not to yell coz I don't want the children to hear but he just kept on going.
> 
> I do not want to snoop on what he does but was I wrong in asking him upfront what was going on?


A while ago I posted something similar about my fiance being glued to her phone as well. In that thread I said she took the thing EVERYWHERE! She had it on her religiously! Never liked me touching it if for a second she left it sitting on the counter. She never would come out and say she didn't want me touching it, but it was written in her reaction when I did use it. The responses I got on here were roughly the same, and that was that I was over reacting and that EVERYONE deserves to have their freedom and privacy. I gave her the privacy and freedom. I have to admit, she was just addicted to her phone. She wasn't doing anything questionable. She has become very much more open since.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

petite43110 said:


> My husband and his phone seemed to be inseparable. He always carry it with him and from time to time go use the toilet. There were time he act like he is so surprised whenever I walk in close him by surprise and I could see on his face he is scrambling around to close something I am not sure what. I had been trying to keep myself cool but sometimes it is a bit too much and my feeling tells me something is wrong. I confronted him - I wasn't yelling but had a firm voice of a mad person and told him about what I observed. Did not turn out into a good conversation other than him somewhat yelling at me telling me I am an A**. I told him not to yell coz I don't want the children to hear but he just kept on going.
> 
> I do not want to snoop on what he does but was I wrong in asking him upfront what was going on?


No... but yes.

I say no because you should be able to call out your spouse for acting suspiciously... _especially when they're acting suspiciously_.

I say yes because he was never going to be honest about what he's up to on his phone.

Sooo... not _wrong_ per se, but perhaps a bit naive.

What kind of phone does he use?


----------



## petite43110 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jsut to be fair- he honeslty doesn't mind if I borrow his phone anytime but he does clear the history all the time 

About porn- yes he has it on his phone, i am aware of that and he never kept it a secret and i was ok with it and appreciate the honesty. 

It is that there were some bits and pieces of puzzles that doesn't fit that puzzles me. like,why all of a sudden its like glued tobhim and he has that panic look when i surprisingly show up.

I just hope he is only addicted to his phone and nothing more. He is btw using an iphone.


----------



## jc0187 (Feb 16, 2013)

petite43110 said:


> Jsut to be fair- he honeslty doesn't mind if I borrow his phone anytime but he does clear the history all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if he is allowing you the use of his phone, whenever you need it, then he really has nothing to hide in terms of sending/receiving texts from another female. Sounds like he's just secretive about his websites he visits. I mean, with my ex, she cheated on me for awhile. Her phone was glued to her every moment! I could never use it. Ever!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

petite43110 said:


> It is that there were some bits and pieces of puzzles that doesn't fit that puzzles me. like,why all of a sudden its like glued tobhim and he has that panic look when i surprisingly show up.


Well, I'm pretty glued to my phone too, even taking it into the bathroom with me for bathroom breaks or showers. (I'm a woman, not trying to relate to him) But, what concerns me about your story is how he acts panicked.


----------



## truster (Jul 23, 2015)

petite43110 said:


> Jsut to be fair- he honeslty doesn't mind if I borrow his phone anytime but he does clear the history all the time
> 
> About porn- yes he has it on his phone, i am aware of that and he never kept it a secret and i was ok with it and appreciate the honesty.
> 
> ...


If you know about the porn, then who's he clearing the history for? Is it a situation where you know, but it's still an embarrassing or sore subject?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Seriously? An affair?

I have my phone with me all the time. I'm constantly on it. Take it everywhere. Hubby teases me about it. 

I'm not having an affair - I'm addicted to Facebook and Criminal Case! Lol!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

frusdil said:


> Seriously? An affair?
> 
> I have my phone with me all the time. I'm constantly on it. Take it everywhere. Hubby teases me about it.
> 
> I'm not having an affair - I'm addicted to Facebook and Criminal Case! Lol!


Fair enough, but you're overlooking the guy's reaction to OP asking a simple question about _his *behavior* w/ the phone_.

If your husband were to pick up your phone, would you freak out about it?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Well, I'm pretty glued to my phone too, even taking it into the bathroom with me for bathroom breaks or showers. (I'm a woman, not trying to relate to him) But, *what concerns me about your story is how he acts panicked.*


Exactly correct.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

No mi gusta.

Sure, one does not need to overreact, but don't be blind. Be observant about his other behaviors...is he acting different in other areas...less warms towards you? More odd or inexplicable behavior or odd excuses (aka...sneaky and guilt-like behavior)? 

Don't corner him...and he will eventually bring his guard down and make a blunder eventually. But be alert and vigilant without showing that you care. Be lassaiz-faire.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Fair enough, but you're overlooking the guy's reaction to OP asking a simple question about _his *behavior* w/ the phone_.
> 
> If your husband were to pick up your phone, would you freak out about it?


Nah


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

FormerSelf said:


> No mi gusta.
> 
> Sure, one does not need to overreact, but don't be blind. Be observant about his other behaviors...is he acting different in other areas...less warms towards you? More odd or inexplicable behavior or odd excuses (aka...sneaky and guilt-like behavior)?
> 
> Don't corner him...and he will eventually bring his guard down and make a blunder eventually. But be alert and vigilant without showing that you care. Be lassaiz-faire.


*cough* http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------

